# High End Duck Call



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I was wondering what everybody thought would be a good high end duck call. I really want a single reed for volume and range. I have looked at a hunter specialties diamond cutter and a Primos Acrylic P.H.A.T. lady and some of their fusions. I have heard that RNT duck calls are good as well. Any input would be great. Thanks


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

RNT M.V.P is loudest call on the market right now.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ive got an acrylic P.H.A.T. lady brand new for sale. Its all yours for 30 bucks.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Swampthing acrylic. Great call.


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

GooseBuster3 said:


> RNT M.V.P is loudest call on the market right now.


I agree.


----------



## Level3 (Mar 20, 2005)

There are many high end calls, and I would ask your self: "what do I want the call to do and what situations?"

I blow an echo boss for comps, loud and easier to handle then the MVP (the MVP is a great call if you know how to operate it.)

My hunting calls are an echo extra loud for ringing and volume, rnt short barrel for all around hunting, and rnt timbre for close in hunting or little to no wind.

There are many other calls I would look at too, big guys best, Rowdy DOA, hunters specialty, and zink's power hen is a good little timber call. I personally have not like the primos calls. I started with an original wench, which worked, but as I've gotten more into calling, I just have not been satisfied. I've also blown some of their acrylics, and I wouldn't spend the money on them. Many people swear by foiles calls. I really like Jeff and he's a great guy, but I would say his goose calls are worth the money and his duck calls are more a preferance for others. Try a few, and see what you like. Also, ask if you can try calls that are not in the display case (any calls that are still in their boxes, as the display calls might have a dry cork or messed with and are likely out of tune.)


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

I bought a Foiles Timber Rattler. Sounds great, havent had a chance to hunt with it yet.


----------



## 2dblind (Feb 23, 2006)

I personally think that echo Boss is the loudest. The MVP's (which are good calls as well, just look at the World's) are shattery on the top end and better on the bottom than the Boss, where the Boss is better on the top end. If you are looking for a call the can get ducky on the bottom and still scream on the top I suggest looking at the Echo XLT, it does it all.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

swany25 said:


> I bought a Foiles Timber Rattler. Sounds great, havent had a chance to hunt with it yet.


 Ya I also own one and really like it however it is really easy to over blow. but over all it is a great call :beer:


----------

